

UbuntuEdge drops price to $695 - madmaze
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/1209219?c=activity

======
eterm
What a mess! The sad thing is that this to me makes them come across as a bit
clueless or a bit like they're in headless-chicken mode, in a panic about not
meeting the target.

Would I want to invest in someone that I'm seeing panic to not meeting their
goal with a constantly shifting expectation?

Their shambolic handling of this campaign does not instill confidence in their
ability to manage a $32m investment.

~~~
Joeboy
I think the campaign is just fine. I don't think these updates are
unscheduled, and I don't think they're panicking about not meeting the target.

Even if they come pitifully short of the target (they will), they'll have
generated a lot of publicity and been one of the most successful crowdfunded
projects ever in terms of pledges. I don't think Mark Shuttleworth will be
heartbroken about that.

------
fireworks10
I mean if you're a pre-paying buyer for this thing at $695, you'd probably be
just as easily in at $795.

------
warcode
If they had the hardware available right now, for that price, in my country so
I don't have to pay import taxes and 25% VAT on top of it, yeah I'd buy one.

What happened to good old pre-orders as crowdfunding?

------
mossypne
They aren't going to make it. $24 million left with 2 weeks, no way will it
reach $32 million.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Here's a typical Kickstarter graph: [http://thesocialmediamonthly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/...](http://thesocialmediamonthly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/Fundingcurve.jpg)

No need to panic yet.

